# Marantz 2230 vs other Marantz series



## Alspals

I work from home and in my home office I listen to vinyl played on a Kenwood 601 integrated am with KT-50 turntable. Both were bought new along with the 615 tuner. I'm thinking its about time to upgrade and from everything I read Marantz 2230 has a strong following for its warm sound.

Trying to get one of these receivers is a challenge since the only place I have found this model is on eBay. The range is confusing: some say the units have been serviced which means cleaned and a few bulbs replaced with LED; others have replaced capacitors. Im no expert and frankly the technical talk is above me.

I could use advise on two questions:
1) So when I read rebuilt with new capacitors will that change the "warm" sound of the receiver?
2) Are all of the Marantz 22XX series favorites? For example, is there much difference between a 2230 and 2235?

I appreciate any feedback even at the risk of raising a sensitive issue


----------



## Savjac

Good Morning there fellow Chicagoan

By reading your post and noting the model it would appear you wish to remain in the used and classic/seasoned category. If that is the case, the only place to get them is in the used market as they have not been made for a long time, I am assuming you know this though ??

Replacing parts is somewhat difficult if one is not semi experienced so that part can only be answered by you. Also please note that often when a set of new components is put in, oft times some of the older ones may not like it so much.

How about something newer ?


----------



## ajinfla

Hi Alspals



Alspals said:


> 1) So when I read rebuilt with new capacitors will that change the "warm" sound of the receiver


In lieu of evidence that it was the existing capacitors that "warmed" the sound of the device, I'm unclear how changing the capacitors will "cool" the sound. This implicitly suggests capacitors possess inherently "warm" qualities, for unknown to (electrical) science reasons of course.



Alspals said:


> 2) Are all of the Marantz 22XX series favorites? For example, is there much difference between a 2230 and 2235?


Tough questions unless folks here have experience with these vintage models. If there are features, price, reliability, etc. differences, that appeal to you, the the answer should be self evident.
If it is a question of purely subjective opinion on the "sound" of these, then really, only you can answer that one, in your system.

cheers


----------



## Alspals

Interesting points, Jack. I should have noted that I have a modern age system (  )comprised of Denon AVR-3805, and Dynaudio Focus 140 speakers. I happen to like the look of the older models and the thought of building a new set for my home office was exciting. Its fun reading about how passionate everyone is about music. I also like the hunt

Joe


----------



## Alspals

I plan to play vinyl, nothing else on the system AJ. I liked what I saw on your sight and I will definitely not buy vintage speakers

joe


----------



## ajinfla

Alspals said:


> I plan to play vinyl, nothing else on the system AJ. I liked what I saw on your sight and I will definitely not buy vintage speakers
> 
> joe


Hi Joe,
if you have your sights set on a cool retro vintage receiver like the 70's Marantz, by all means do so.
I would definitely want a "refurbished" one, by someone who perhaps specializes in vintage Marantz/equipment. I would not worry about it having new caps. If the receiver sounded "warm" with the old ones, it will with the new. Far more concerning, would be an old cap failure, noisy pots (volume etc knobs) , etc. and all other things that would detract from (or end) your music. IMHO.

cheers


----------



## Alspals

Based on your feedback and suggestions, I have decided to forge the receiver for now until I can select a reputable and experienced Marantz service tech. Instead, I have decided to upgrade the TT and get a new set of speakers.

TT selection will likely be Riga RP1. Better options???
My current Integrated Amp is 60RMS @ 8 Ohms w/Total Harmonic Distortion = 0.02%

Any suggestions on bookshelf speakers?


----------



## Savjac

I know its cold up there so here is the coolest retro suggestion for new stuff. I love this unit, I have heard it and it is very good. Also would you mind purchasing the little Chicago Blue thing down below, just send it to me down here, its ok I do not mind.


----------



## Alspals

Jack, not at all. If blue is not available would you accept an alternate shade?


----------



## John Lucier

ajinfla said:


> Hi Alspals
> 
> 
> 
> Alspals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) So when I read rebuilt with new capacitors will that change the "warm" sound of the receiver
> 
> 
> 
> In lieu of evidence that it was the existing capacitors that "warmed" the sound of the device, I'm unclear how changing the capacitors will "cool" the sound. This implicitly suggests capacitors possess inherently "warm" qualities, for unknown to (electrical) science reasons of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Alspals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Are all of the Marantz 22XX series favorites? For example, is there much difference between a 2230 and 2235?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough questions unless folks here have experience with these vintage models. If there are features, price, reliability, etc. differences, that appeal to you, the the answer should be self evident.
> If it is a question of purely subjective opinion on the "sound" of these, then really, only you can answer that one, in your system.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

 you 
are correct there is no scientific reason for capacitors being responsible for warm sound however if the current caps are compromised in value putting new ones in will definitely change the sound. Most will agree for the better..
I know this is an old thread but needed to comment. Often old receivers will have an issue that seems like it just needs the volume or other pot de oxed. Wow what a deal it just needs a minor repair. 
Not always the case I bought a 2270 from a little old lady from pasadena type it turned on sounded okay then in a few minutes a cacaphony of static that seemed related to the volume knob.
Not the case, cleaned and lubed the pot no effect. Needed a full recap. 
Frustrating. Id pull it out about once a year and play it for a few minutes but the racket always surfaced.


----------

